# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-SE to SP conversion

## eychei

Hi all,

i am new to this forum and wanted to say hello first. 

I do have a Einscan-SE and do want to convert it to a SP version. 

The hardware is the same, it is only software specific. 

Right know i have decrypted the license files and also patched some code in the software. I would need help to get this working. 

Is anyone here with a SP to help me out?

Would need the ini directory and some other files. 

-eychei

----------


## scobo

Are you sure the hardware is the same ?
I would have thought the SP would need a batter camera to achieve the higher scan resolution ??

----------


## eychei

There is a review at 3dscanexpert which states the following:

According to the manufacturer the SP’s accuracy specification is better because

The parts specification on the SP is different.
The SP uses a more robust calibration plate, which accuracy is certificated by a serious accuracy verification process.
The manufacturing and test process of each SP is also following the accuracy verification requirement of metrology-level scanners.
Since both scanners have the same pair of 1.3 megapixel cameras I wasn’t sure how the SP could deliver higher accuracy but according to Shining 3D the “SP uses a senior arithmetic to ensure better accuracy” hence the necessity of a more powerful Nvidia GPU.
----------------

So the cameras are the same and the plate to calibrate is a little bit sturdier. The SP also has some markers on the turntable. But that's it. 
The speed of the turntable is the same. 

It all comes down to the software and exposure times and algorithms which are different for the SP. 

-e

----------


## eychei

Just a quick update. 
It is the same hardware. 
I am now able to use my SE as a SP Version. 
Scanning twice as fast as the SE now and does have better resolution for half the price.

----------


## scobo

Nice one !
I don't suppose there's any chance your software patch would work with the Einscan-S ?

----------


## eychei

No I am sorry.
the Einscan-S does have different hardware.

----------


## scobo

Ok, no problem.
Thought that might be the case.

----------


## fritts

Eychei are willing to provide the mod to others with the Einscan SE?

----------


## 6chen

Eychei or anyone enlighten me how to convert my se to sp?

----------


## sumats

I'm also interested in that. You can tell me how I can convert Einscan-SE to SP.

Thanks

----------


## eychei

Hello everyone,

after a long break I am back with a new gift for all of you.

This is how you convert your Einscan-SE to Einscan-SP with a small software patch:

You need a hex editor to do this. I am using HxD and the Einscan EXScan S v3.0.0.1

1. Download any Hex Editor. (HxD)
2. Search following HEX pattern and replace in file sn3dscan.dll


F6 48 89 75 7F 66 66 66 0F 1F 84 00 00 00 00 00 -> F6 48 89 75 7F E9 8A 89 05 00 90 90 90 90 90 90


A8 B1 FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 -> A8 B1 FF FF 45 0F BE 6C 24 28 41 83 FD 02 75 13 43 C6 84 37 99 39 00 00 02 66 0F 19 04 00 E9 57 76 FA FF 43 C6 84 37 99 39 00 00 03 66 0F 19 04 00 E9 44 76 FA FF


3. Go back to where you can choose the scanner type and click on Einscan-SP. 

Share your findings and tests here in the forum. This was only tested by one beta-tester but should work for everyone.


Have Fun!

----------


## 6chen

Hi eychei,It works like charm! I do realize it scans faster now, have not yet test if it has better accuracy or resolution.Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Nicolazy

Hello. I just upgraded my einscan se to the SP version and it works! Thanks for the tip. In terms of performance, for a scan from the rotary table (8 positions) the scan puts 1 "56 with the Einscan SE interface and 1" 01 with the Einscan SP interface! A nice time saver!  :Smile: 
For the quality, it is difficult to distinguish a change given the quality already present and the object with which I tested.

----------


## Nicolazy

Capture Einscan SE.JPGHere is the scan with einscan SE interface

----------


## Nicolazy

Capture Einscan SP.jpgHere is the scan with einscan SP interface

----------


## cpier7360

Confirmed, this works.  Did this last evening in about 5 minutes.  Important to note for some:
1)When using the search function of your hex editor, ensure you are searching for Hex values, not text-string.
2)It appears as though this doesnt disable the software from using it as SE so thats nice.  It enables it to work as SP.

I didnt complete any scans last night, but when doing partial scans, the time difference was noticeable.  Much improved.  Next scans I will compare details of the scan.  Well done eychei!!!!!

----------


## noaccountingfortaste

If you want to print out the targets for the turntable someone has added a pdf and svg of them in thingiverse. This should increase quality https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3050387/files

----------


## Pietro

Thanks, very practical reminders!

----------


## jmch

Hello,

Ex Scan 3.1 is out and the patch from eychei no longer works. 
The first hex patternalready there but the second one doesn't.

Replacing new sn3dscan.dll by the old one induces an error.

@eychei : can you help for this v3.1 ?

----------


## jenny_swift88

Is the work of the patch very important to you?

----------


## noaccountingfortaste

yes, it significantly speeds up scanning

----------


## Deemoss

Guys, do you happen to have a copy of the older installations file: EXScan S_v3.0.0.1.exe?

----------


## cpier7360

I’m almost certain I have it from previous download.  At work now, will follow up this evening.

----------


## cpier7360

How should I send it to you when I get home?  Can I upload the file here, send to personal email?

----------


## Deemoss

> How should I send it to you when I get home?  Can I upload the file here, send to personal email?


Thanks you so much! You can PM me a transfer link from Dropbox, Wetransfer or other.

----------


## 7Schläfer

Hi everyone,

please can somebody help me out with the installation file EXScan S v3.0.0.1?
I would like to update my SE...

Thanks and best regards
Kai

----------


## jmch

Hi !Here's the 3.0.0.1 installer.https://www12.zippyshare.com/v/QFZw7cF1/file.html

----------


## 7Schläfer

Hi jmch,

thank you for the reply. Unfortunately I can´t open the link. 
Please can you check it or could you send another link? 

thx and best regards, Kai

----------


## jmch

> Hi jmch,thank you for the reply. Unfortunately I can´t open the link. Please can you check it or could you send another link? thx and best regards, Kai


I just tested. The link is OK.

----------


## yarmon1

Hello I am new to this forum I recently purchased an Einscan SE however the previous owner didn't have the calibration board and stand. Could someone please scan the board or measure the key dimesnsions dot size and outside board dimensions. I was planning on recreating the board by printing on card and using a aluminuim back plate. I have contacted Einscan to request availability to procure but no response at present. Any help appreciated. Thanks

----------


## jmch

> Hello I am new to this forum I recently purchased an Einscan SE however the previous owner didn't have the calibration board and stand. Could someone please scan the board or measure the key dimesnsions dot size and outside board dimensions. I was planning on recreating the board by printing on card and using a aluminuim back plate. I have contacted Einscan to request availability to procure but no response at present. Any help appreciated. Thanks


Hi,Here's a scan as you asked:https://www86.zippyshare.com/v/l62CKex5/file.html

----------


## yarmon1

Hi thank you very much do I need a password as I have the forbidden page when I click on the link

----------


## jmch

> Hi thank you very much do I need a password as I have the forbidden page when I click on the link


Perhaps a problem with your config. The link is OK here for now.Impossible to send with the board upload because the size limitation.

----------

